# Muskie Jigs n Spinnerbaits



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Anyone make Muskie jigs and or spinnerbaits on here? Looking to buy some. I rather support a OGF member then buy from a tackle shop.....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fishingislife said:


> Anyone make Muskie jigs and or spinnerbaits on here? Looking to buy some. I rather support a OGF member then buy from a tackle shop.....


just curious what a muskie jig would look like??  I make some for the ocean fish....but not sure about a muskie....I know what spinner baits to use and in lines ....maybe i have something i could use this spring here for the muskie's I have been neglecting in the basement 

did some searching on the net so I have a good idea now....thanks for the post and raising my curiosity up ....will have to try some in the spring


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Bulldawg on here makes some very nice musky spinnerbaits. I had action on them at leesville and piedmont this past year.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

what size spinner bait? my momma has caught a few on a lil 1/4 ouncer at caesar creek 3 times this year!!! bass fishin!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

fishing_marshall said:


> Bulldawg on here makes some very nice musky spinnerbaits. I had action on them at leesville and piedmont this past year.




Yes I am aware of Bulldawg making them, he has not gotten back to me.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

PM me with what you are looking for. I custom make to order spinnerbaits.


----------

